# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Самые необычные домашние животные

## Asteriks

*Знаете ли Вы, что модными домашними животными являются не простые кошки и собачки, а нечто более экзотическое? Например, мини-пигги, крокодиловый кайман, мэйн-кун, шиншилла и другие им подобные?
Поговорим, что за они, ради интереса и расширения своего кругозора?*
Перечислю ещё раз:
1. Хорёк
2. Мини-кролик
3. Игуана
4. Шиншилла
5. Шетландский пони
6. Мэйн-кун
7. Чихуахуа
8. Крокодиловый кайман
9. Мини-пигги
10. Молуккский какаду

----------


## Irina

У моего знакомого в Москве есть леопард. Когда он ездит с ним в машине  - у людей в пробках шок

----------


## Asteriks

Недавно узнала, что есть такая порода хомяков - джунгарский. Хорошенький очень. Намного симпатичнее обычных хомяков. Но злой и шумный. Называют их джунгариками. Имеют привычку убегать из клетки, чтобы где-нибудь в диване свить гнездо.

----------


## Irina

Шиншилу видела. Прикольный зверек, особенно когда купается. Поскольку мыть их нельзя им в купальню насыпают песок и они в нём валяются и вертятся. Занимательное зрелище.

----------


## Mouse

Видел относительно новое извращенное веяние моды - мини ёжики. (африканский карликовый еж - Atelerix albiventris и похожие породы, а также искусственно выведеные)
ИМХО это тупость выводить породы животных в угоду капризам моды. Часто у селективных пород куча врожденных проблем со здоровьем.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

у моего друга дома 2 крысы живёт))

----------

